# Wireless Driver Issue with Gateway MX3560



## BillydaGreek (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone... new to the forum.

Recently had to wipe my hard drive and do a fresh install. In order to avoid all the crap that comes with the Gateway CD I decided to install a basic copy of Windows XP Home. The install went fine and I downloaded all the necessary drivers from the Gateway page for my model. The drivers all seem to install smoothly with the exception of the wireless.

The wireless driver download on the GW page is a file which contains no inf or exe. It looks like this:










I have no idea what to do with this. In device manager Network Controller was listed under 'Other' with a question mark. After cruising the Gateway, Broadcom, and Intel websites I started to hammer the comp with drivers I thought would work... no success.

The driver I have installed right now is showing a Code 10 - device will not start. After doing an audit of my comp I discovered that a network card does not seem detected. You'll see what I mean when I post the specs below.

There is an old closed thread on this topic but the issue wasn't resolved. The dude simply said he founded what he needed on the recovery CD. I've explored the recovery CD and can't find what might help me.

If necessary I will reinstall the Gateway CD but it's so full of things I don't need or want like AOL and Norton and Office and a million other things that annoy me. This copy of XP I have is the bare bones, installs nice, and comes with no BS. Do you think the fact the XP is not updated could be an issue?

Hope I've explained this OK and someone can help me. I've spent two days trying to figure it out. Here are my specs:


----------



## BillydaGreek (Oct 11, 2008)

I found the driver and my wireless is now up and running . . .

I first visited the component page at Gateway for my MX3560. I copied and pasted *Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection* into my Google toolbar.

I then visited the first search result for Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection and then selected download software under Software and Drivers. I then selected Windows XP Home Edition as my OS.

The appropriate driver is listed as #4: Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility for Windows* XP 32-Bit. This took me to the download page.

. . . and found the download link for my necessary driver.

I accepted the INTEL SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT, downloaded the driver, installed it and now all is well. Issue resolved.

Hope this helps someone in the future. I almost cry thinking of all the time I spent trying to find this thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 
I am sure this will help.
Bill


----------

